# Looking for a Mirrocraft



## Blake912 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey guys, I am looking for a 1970's or later 14ft MirroCraft Deep Fisherman. The condition does not matter much becasue I plan on restoring it, I had one that I sold a few years back and regret it. I am in the Houston Texas area but do not mind driving a bit for the right deal. Let me know if you know where one might be collecting dust.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 9, 2016)

Welcome Aboard Blake

there are several 14-16ft in Central Florida - if you want to make a vacation out of it


----------



## Blake912 (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, that is the exact boat I'm looking for. I don't mind making a trip out to Florida as a last resort but hoping to find one a bit closer if possible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake912 (Oct 9, 2017)

Still looking if anyone has one around Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake912 (Feb 26, 2019)

Still on the search for a 14’ mirro craft deep fisherman let me know if you have one or know or one for sale! Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

